# The trouble with Tribbles



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

We welcome Willow into the family.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Is she a lionhead? I've had 2 a few years back. They are awesome! Willow is adorable!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

thank you. Yes, Willow is mostly lionhead. Her Dad is half lionhead and half mini lop too.

She's already started to use a litterbox, as long as she is in her cage or the kitchen. she doesn't have access to the rest of the house till she is very trained and we have put protectors on all the wires.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

You're welcome! That's awesome! I understand that! I lost a few wires to my rabbits :/

I was never successful at litter training any of my rabbits XD but that was ok with me. We had 2 lionheads, a velveteen and a holland lop


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Woah, fluffiness overload! Willow is so cute!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

From what I've seen, bunnies can be difficult to potty train till they are neutered/spayed. first they are young and babies aren't so good, then they become adults and hormones tell them to mark.

That said, our kitchen is good sized and i am only finding a few pellets outside the litter box. Pee has been 100% for the last several days.

If she is allowed out however she wants on my bed and she will potty on it. so she will probably have just the kitchen till she is old enough to be spayed and then we'll start expanding her area slowly.

Right now I'm trying to convince her my glasses need to be on my face. For some reason they offend her and she rips em off my face at every chance and throws them behind her.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

She is most definitely a tribble. 

Very very cute. 
She probably thinks she's helping you by getting the strange thing off your face, or she just wants to keep them for herself.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Willow is getting bigger and longer hair, though not quite as tribble like now haha.

she's the fridge guard of the house.

She's always there, standing and begging if you open it.

<img src="https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/11257144_1250560001637301_5029395014810325429_o.jpg">

Getting what she is looking for

<img src="https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/t31.0-8/12239409_1250559994970635_3071247012565941558_o.jpg">


----------

